# Izzo Pompei water intake issues



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello all,

so I have my *Izzo Pompei dual fuel running on LPG with a 12v battery* for my shurflo pump, grinder and the machines electronics, with the help of an inverter.

The shurflo is pumping fresh water into the machine *until the boiler reaches operating pressure*.

Then it shuts off, and doesn't kick back in when the boiler level drops (there's a button on the front of the machine to give the pump a whoosh and this also ceases to work when at operating pressure).

This means that once I'm up to pressure, *my boiler starts to empty as I pull coffees, steam milk or use my hot water and I cannot refill?!!*

*Has anybody any suggestions/ideas/similar experiences?*

Mucho appreciado,

Philip


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the pump:

1. Actually running, but it's not filling?

2. Not running ?



> there's a button on the front of the machine to give the pump a whoosh and this also ceases to work


3. The button doesn't work, the pump doesn't run, or it runs, but doesn't fill?

What's the boiler pressure, what's the shurflo pump rating?

last pertinent questions:

4. Has it always done this, or is this a recent phenomenon?

5. Was this bought from a retailer as pump, machine etc.. all ready to go?


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.

The pump works, (pushes water from fresh water into the boiler while not at pressure)

the pump has pressure of 40 psi. It's just not running while above 1 bar of pressure, as opposed to

running and not pumping.

The only difference with now and when it worked before is that I'm using LPG to run the machine and previously

it was using mains electricity.

So, the button works while the machine has less that 1 bar of pressure, after that it doesn't.

(leading me to believe the button is not defective).

I bought all of these bits (machine,pump etc) separately but sought reputable advice pre-purchase so I knew the parts were capable of what I wanted.

I have never run the machine off lpg before and plummed/wired the it myself (with assistance from a friend).

Many thanks for your speedy reply!

Philip


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like somethings wrong in the wiring, when the pressurestat is clicking in to kill the heating at 1bar, it's also disabling the pump. Obviously it shouldn't be doing that.

if I'm correct then the pump should try and fill when the burner comes on and the machines pressure drops....but you have not said that it does this.....which does puzzle me a little, because i did think it would try and fill at these times if you had wired it incorrectly?

Anyway...check your wiring, It sounds like that's the problem....a switched live to both the burner and the pump.


----------

